# JTabbedPane mit schließbaren Tabs (X)



## nocxsville (3. Dez 2007)

Hi, auf die Gefahr das es schon mehrmals gefragt wurde (hab mit der Suchfunktion nix passendes gefunden).

Ich braucht schließbare Tabs. Schließbar in dem Zusammenhang, das die Tabs einen Button (X) enthalten, mitdem man sie schließen (aus der JTabbedPane entfernen kann)

Ein Beispiel ist unter folgenden Link zu finden https://substance.dev.java.net/ dort (weiter unten) dann auf "Lauch text application [...]". Die Tabs der JTabbedPane können dort über einen Button entfernt werden. Weiß jemand ob das evtl eine Erweiterung der normalen JTabbedPane ist, oder wie man das realisiert?

*Hinweis* Ich möchte nicht die UI der JTabbedPane überschreiben.

Danke,
nocxsville.


----------



## *Hendrik (4. Dez 2007)

Sun hat dazu ein Tutorial, vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter. Absatz "Tabs With Custom Components".


----------



## nocxsville (4. Dez 2007)

Danke, hab das Tutorial mal kurz überflogen. Scheint genau das zu sein, was ich brauche.

THX.


----------

